# Cybersecurity Grundlagen?



## sargan26 (16 Februar 2021)

Hey, wisst ihr irgendwelche Guides / Ressourcen zu Thema Cybersecurity Grundlagen? zB. wie sollten Maschinen in die Shopfloor IT Ebene eingebunden sein, wie macht man einen sicheren Fernzugriff...


----------



## Blockmove (16 Februar 2021)

Hier hast du mal einen Einstieg
https://www.bsi.bund.de/DE/Themen/Unternehmen-und-Organisationen/Standards-und-Zertifizierung/IT-Grundschutz/it-grundschutz_node.html


----------



## dingo (16 Februar 2021)

IT Cybersecurity speziell in Automatisierungsfragen würde ich eher beim CERT@VDE schauen:

https://www.vde.com/topics-de/digital-security/cert-vde

oder 
Allgemein BSI:

https://www.allianz-fuer-cybersicherheit.de/Webs/ACS/DE/Home/home_node.html


----------



## ducati (17 Februar 2021)

von Siemens gibts da auch einiges:

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109780322

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109782722

https://new.siemens.com/global/en/company/topic-areas/cybersecurity.html#Ouraspiration

https://new.siemens.com/global/de/p...emenfelder/industrial-security/downloads.html


Gruß.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Februar 2021)

sargan26 schrieb:


> Hey, wisst ihr irgendwelche Guides / Ressourcen zu Thema Cybersecurity Grundlagen? zB. wie sollten Maschinen in die Shopfloor IT Ebene eingebunden sein, wie macht man einen sicheren Fernzugriff...



Wenn Du beim BSI nach ICS (Industrial Control Systems) suchst, findest Du auch einiges zum Thema:

https://www.bsi.bund.de/SiteGlobals...QueryString=ics&sortOrder=dateOfIssue_dt+desc


----------

